# Ford 2110 block heater



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi , I am new to this site . I have a Ford 2110 , 40HP , 4x4 tractor. 1986. I have a block heater on it, it usually works but not now. I tested the cord and it does get power on the two outside holes of the cord where it hooks to the element. I am assuming the element isn't working for some reason now. Is the screw in the middle of the element how I get this to come out after I back it out? Not a mechanic by no means so I need help. I can do some though. I have replaced the seals and bearing in the front wheels on this machine. Can someone help please. What is a reasonable price on one of these. Does anyone know what size diameter they are. I measure 1 1/2" on the outside flange of it, but thinking it is measured to the inside and thinking that is 1 1/4"


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

If you have an ohmmeter, measure the resistance of the heater element in the block. My guess is the heater element is burned out - open circuit. 

I found a block heater on ebay that that the seller claims will fit your Ford 2110 tractor - Item #130628736495 on ebay. It is for a 1-1/2" freeze plug hole. 

I've never done a block heater installation, but it looks to be a fairly simple job. Drain the coolant, gently pry out the old heater and gently drive in the new heater. Put a little silicon sealer on the lip to ensure sealing. Use a large socket to drive in the new heater.


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

*block heater for ford 2110*

Ok thanks. I will look into that.


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Ford tractor needs rebuilding*

Can anyone tell me the cheapest dealer to get a rebuild kit for my 2110 Ford diesel tractor? needs pistons, rings, sleeves , exhaust & Intake gaskets, valve cover gasket, standard rods & bearings, oil pan gasket. Anyone have any ideas? thanks.


----------

